# SRAM Red BB30 vs FSA SL-K Light BB30



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know the real life weight of these BB30 crankset options (without the BB)? I am looking for actual weights from that on a reliable scale. I have reviewed weight weenies, but they don't have a good comparison.

Thanks!


----------



## Erik in sac (Jul 12, 2011)

I just weighed my new 53/39 175mm sl-k. It weighed 611 grams, BB bearing and clips were another 59grams.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Try looking at Competative Cyclists website. 

They are really good about listing weights and whether or not it's Advertised or "actual" based on them weighing it.


----------

